# Hi from Ma.



## chrissv (Oct 12, 2008)

pjtrest said:


> I'm a third year Beekeeper who just found Bee source.


Wow... how did you survive your first 2 years without BeeSource?!?!


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

welcome pete, I'm from N Adams in the far western part of the state. Mass field day is coming up on the 26th of the month at U Mass Anherst


----------



## Jim 134 (Dec 1, 2007)

berkshire bee said:


> welcome pete, I'm from N Adams in the far western part of the state. Mass field day is coming up on the 26th of the month at U Mass Anherst


BB are you going ???


http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=243112


BEE HAPPY Jim 134


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

I'll be there. It's always a great day. The dark clouds threatened all day last yr but the rain held off


----------



## Brooklyn (Nov 14, 2009)

PJ,
Welcome. Try the chat room every evening around 8:30 to11:30 pm

Great people 

Brooklyn


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, you have plenty of catching up to do.


----------

